
Maine gov. signs bill banning ISPs from selling consumer data without consent - tareqak
https://thehill.com/policy/technology/447345-maine-governor-signs-into-law-bill-to-ban-internet-providers-from-selling
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20061764](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20061764)

